# Billing SNF for ASC services.



## CVelez (Dec 15, 2010)

CMS now has an edit in place that prevents payment to an ASC for services rendered to a patient in a SNF.    One article I read stated we should bill the SNF, but I am really not sure.   Does anyone have any info regarding this and how we would bill the SNF.  Thanks in advance for any information.  

Charla


----------



## bethh05 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have been told that it depends on if the patient is in a "Medicare or Medicaid bed", if they are in a Medicare bed to bill the SNF and if they are in a Medicaid bed to bill Medicare. The person who verifies the insurance here calls the home to find out which bed the patient is in. Hope this helps.


----------



## elenax (Dec 17, 2010)

I have billed the SNF directly and I got paid.  I learned it the hard way...by medicare _*denial*_ indicating that the SNF had to be billed directly.


----------



## CVelez (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks to all.   I called SNF and was told to bill them directly.   

Charla


----------



## Pam Arthur (Mar 15, 2011)

*ASC/SNF billing*

Do SNF's pay exactly the same as Medicare?


----------



## sbarrila (Mar 15, 2011)

We are having the same issue with one of our centers.  MEdicare did take backs and we have billed the SNF.  We are not getting much cooperation from the SNFs as far as payments go.


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Mar 16, 2011)

*Consolidated Billing*



sbarrila said:


> We are having the same issue with one of our centers.  MEdicare did take backs and we have billed the SNF.  We are not getting much cooperation from the SNFs as far as payments go.



Here is a link to a Q&A on consolidated billing. The last answer includes a link to the CMS contact when you have a complaint about a SNF that is not paying. Having this information available might help you in getting your facility to pay.


----------



## sbarrila (Mar 17, 2011)

the link is missing.  thanks for your suggestion


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Mar 17, 2011)

*Link to CMS SNF Q&A*



sbarrila said:


> the link is missing.  thanks for your suggestion


I'm sorry about that! Here you go. Again, the link to the complaint contact for SNF non payment is in the last question.

http://www.medicarenhic.com/pa/billing/J14 SNF CB.pdf

Melanie


----------

